# 39-2 Rear Sight Problem



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It seems the rear sight blade on my 39-2 worked itself loose. It "wiggles" from center to the left. I tried adjusting the screws on both sides to no avail. As I'm unfamiliar with this type of sight set-up, could someone help me diagnose the problem better? How does one disassemble the rear sight assembly without harming it?

Maybe this would be a good time to upgrade the all-black sights. Any suggestions?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like it may be striped out. I did it one time, and I had to replace the rear sight. Good luck with it.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Sounds like it may be striped out. I did it one time, and I had to replace the rear sight. Good luck with it.


Must've been the previous owner(police trade-in) since I didn't even mess with the sight 'til it broke. What are my alternatives for aftermarket sights? I may have to inquire with the local 'smith. It's a shame too because I'm really getting attached to this pistol and now I have to have it serviced.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

You could try MMC (Miniature Machine Company) for aftermarket sights. They used to make a rear sight for the S&W M39/59 pistol, don't know if they still do.

http://www.mmcsight.com/


----------



## cghammo (Sep 12, 2006)

Smith & Wesson made these for the 39/59 series.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=58413089


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Revolver this is what I did. I took it to a good smith, and had him look at it, and give me a estimate on the job. The price was fair,and I picked it up in three days. He even gave it a deep cleaning,and pre set the site for they were dead on at 25yds. I never had to touch them sites again.Good Luck.


----------

